# Can horses eat pie?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can let him eat pie, just don't let him eat the whole thing. As an occasional treat, it won't hurt him.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sure they can but like _SpeedRacer _said, not the entire thing. It may all depend on your horse as to whether he would actually try it or which kind he would like.
I know my old mini would eat anything, from carrot cake, banana bread and chocolate muffins lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried about a very small slice of pie. My Arab mare is a pig, she eats sweet and sour candies, cookies, lollipops, junior mints, soda and Butter Ripple Schnapps for good measure. :lol: Obviously all in tiny portions, but no, I wouldn't think a small slice of pie would harm him. Technically, all oats are is sugar, that's how they metabolize it!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Awww that's cute. It won't hurt your horse. Just be moderate. And get pics!


----------



## SunriseNorth (Jan 10, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj, thats a good point about the metablization of oats. 

Thanks everyone, I'm going to bake apple and I'm going to attempt carrot, we'll see how it goes.


----------

